# First Scan tomorrow



## rachelha (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello all

I have my first scan tomorrow.  I am excited and terrified.  I think I am about 8.5 weeks so we should be able to see a heartbeat if all is well.  Though my GP has warned me that somethings all can be fine but the heartbeat does not show, so not to panic if there is not one.  

I m a bit paranoid about ectopic pregnancies as I only have one ovary and tube as it is, so if it was ectopic that would be me in real problems.  

We are going to tell are parents tomorrow night if all goes well.  They will be so excited, I think my Mum and Dad have been even more broody than me!!

Keep you fingers crossed for us.


----------



## Steff (Feb 7, 2010)

Heya Rach good luck tomorrow come back and let us knwo how scan goes , and good luck tomorrow night ooooo such an exciting day for you hun 


All the best xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Rachel,

Just wanted to wish you luck for your first of many scans tomorrow! I remember my first scan it feels like years ago now. 

Emma xx


----------



## am64 (Feb 7, 2010)

hope you have a lovely time xxxx


----------



## shiv (Feb 7, 2010)

good luck!!


----------



## allisonb (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Rachel

Hope it goes well today.  Let us know how you get on.

Allison x


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Rachel,

All the best for your scan today - hope it goes really well! 

Twitchy x


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Rachel

I hope everything went ok at your scan today! How exciting getting to see your little one for the first time 

Chrissie x


----------



## Steff (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Rachel hope all went ok and telling the parents goes well tonight xx


----------



## rachelha (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello

Scan was great.  Baby is in the right place and we saw the heartbeat.  I am 9 weeks pregnant so slightly futher along than I thought.  We have told Theo's Dad - you probably all heard the whoop of delight whereever you are.  So exciting!!!!


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi rachel,

So pleased the scan went well for you. Telling your's and your partners parents is definately one of the best bits of being pregnant my mum cried with happiness when I told her, bless her. Bet you can't wait for the next one now (scan that is) 

Emma xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww thats great news Rach and further on then you thought lol  x so pleased theos dad is thrilled


----------



## am64 (Feb 8, 2010)

great one rachel im sooooo pleased roll on the next scan xxxxx bean will be a potato by then xx


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 8, 2010)

Fantastic news!!  How exciting!!! I'm glad it all went well!! & Everything is ok!! x


----------

